

Ask HN: Undersea Data Cables (documentaries, resources) - iwwr

Looking at the world's growing submarine cable infrastructure:<p>http://eu-ix.equinix.com/joomladev/images/repository/Equinix_TGMap_MTS_15.pdf<p>I can't help but wonder if there have been any documentaries or pop-sci articles about this.<p>Some places like the Mediterranean or South China sea must be crawling with data cables of all sorts. What's it like to operate a cable laying/repair fleet?
======
iwwr
Clickable map link: [http://eu-
ix.equinix.com/joomladev/images/repository/Equinix...](http://eu-
ix.equinix.com/joomladev/images/repository/Equinix_TGMap_MTS_15.pdf)

